# Free gear from 1-stop domestic arrived today.



## vtnda1234 (Sep 24, 2021)

All right guys here's a few selfish  of me right now  ( yes I know I'm packing too much body fat ) and the gear I just got from the contest . The both Tren A and test cyp are smooth , I had very little injection pain like almost none but just enough to let me know it's there lol.  No cough on the Tren but I've never coughed with Tren before .I will some I did get a pretty decent taste in my mouth shortly after pinning the gear , I mix my shots to cut down on injections so I had 1ml test and half ml tren A in my dose . I'm super happy with speed of deliver only two days to my door , gear looks great (judge for your self ) not to thick , went in smooth . I guess all that's left is to hit the gym stick to my new diet and log all my gains in size and strength here on this thread and back it up with some photos . Any questions that you might have that I didn't cover please feel free to ask , if I can I will answer your questions . Thanks Tazz and 1-stop domestic  . More to come guys.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking absolutely SWOLE. 

LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 24, 2021)

Gunna get it bro tearing up my gym lol.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> Gunna get it bro tearing up my gym lol.



Keep us posted!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Keep us posted!


Absolutely 💯


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> All right guys here's a few selfish  of me right now  ( yes I know I'm packing too much body fat ) and the gear I just got from the contest . The both Tren A and test cyp are smooth , I had very little injection pain like almost none but just enough to let me know it's there lol.  No cough on the Tren but I've never coughed with Tren before .I will some I did get a pretty decent taste in my mouth shortly after pinning the gear , I mix my shots to cut down on injections so I had 1ml test and half ml tren A in my dose . I'm super happy with speed of deliver only two days to my door , gear looks great (judge for your self ) not to thick , went in smooth . I guess all that's left is to hit the gym stick to my new diet and log all my gains in size and strength here on this thread and back it up with some photos . Any questions that you might have that I didn't cover please feel free to ask , if I can I will answer your questions . Thanks Tazz and 1-stop domestic  . More to come guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good with the gear I won. Injection sight has no issues beyond any other injection I've ever taken before , also I'm not sure if it's the tren A already kicking in but I woke up this morning hungry AF .I normally have to force feed myself breakfast I'm just not a morning eater on my own . But today I couldn't get enough food lol. I had a 50gram protien powder shake mixed with one cup 1 percent milk and one cup Dari gold egg nogg lol. Then two cans of tuna on 4 slices whole wheat toast , 1 cup full fat cottage cheese and two bananas.  I'm probably not going to post a lot of meals on here but compared to my normal 2 puces of toast a Banana and protien shake,  you can see I was substantially more hungry today. I'll hit the gym today a little later on . Today is chest,  shoulders day.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 25, 2021)

How much were u paid to post this?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> How much were u paid to post this?



We do not offer pay for logs.

This user is under his own free will to express his own feelings, negative, and positive. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 25, 2021)

U both joined this forum roughly the same time, we are not stupid....


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 25, 2021)

Uh oh 👀👀🍿


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> U both joined this forum roughly the same time, we are not stupid....



You’re more than welcome, with OP’s permission, to see our chat logs. Blocking out his personal information.

Showing our PM’s confirming his Wickr, and Wickr messages/add date, and him asking for advice.

If OP wants this, and you want this. Feel free to add my Wickr for all the “proof” you want. 

We have zero connection. 

Our gear doesn’t need paid reviews. If we want that, we’d have a flood of customers from our other boards over here leaving reviews. I think your mistaking us for a shady UGL. We been doing this for an extremely long time. 

This is “Snake” gear, we don’t need fake reviews. That’s comical. 

What would you like to complain about next sir? 

*Mic drop*


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

IzzyIncredible said:


> Uh oh



Definitely not an “Uh oh”, we are pretty humored that someone likes our stuff on this board and the auto assumption by the user is “fAkE”.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> You’re more than welcome, with OP’s permission, to see our chat logs. Blocking out his personal information.
> 
> Showing our PM’s confirming his Wickr, and Wickr messages/add date, and him asking for advice.
> 
> ...


I dont need to see anything


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> How much were u paid to post this?


Not a dime bro , you saw my picks , I am clearly not a pro anything lol. Read my previous post and see what's already been discussed between myself and the other members.  I won free gear and agreed to give an honest and truthful evaluation of my own personal experience.   So far so good but it's only been 24 hours since I pinned first dose of both items . Honest and truthful is what you will get . I understand being skeptical I would be too but really Tazz is taking a big chance , I could very well have gotten the stuff ans said hey man I'm way to busy to review your stuff or any number of things . But I'm good for my word and if I say I will do something I do it or die trying. My kids know this very well about me because of it they hound me to use the word I promise because they know if I do they got me by the short hairs lol. Any way I was not nor will I ever be paid to make any statements on this board for anyone . What you get from me is my opinion on things and if I don't know about something I won't comment on it . I'm just a recreational guy looking to.puck up some advice , BS about things with guys who share a common interest and along the way looks like I may have found a new source . If this stuff I got has any issues bet your bottom dollar I will say that on here . Have a great day brudda. Love and respect to you and those you care about .


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> You’re more than welcome, with OP’s permission, to see our chat logs. Blocking out his personal information.
> 
> Showing our PM’s confirming his Wickr, and Wickr messages/add date, and him asking for advice.
> 
> ...


I don't know bout @Flyingdragon  but I would like to complain about your prices. For the life of me I don't know why anyone would bother with you or your shop when they can go directly to snakeman and get the same items much cheaper.
Sorry bro, but you seem like a dishonest ripoff for people who don't know any better.
*Mic drop*


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know bout @Flyingdragon but I would like to complain about your prices. For the life of me I don't know why anyone would bother with you or your shop when they can go directly to snakeman and get the same items much cheaper.
> Sorry bro, but you seem like a dishonest ripoff for people who don't know any better.
> *Mic drop*



Our customers disagree.

I’m not so sure why your so involved in our business?

If you don’t like our prices, please do not purchase. 

Simple.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Our customers disagree.
> 
> I’m not so sure why your so involved in our business?
> 
> ...


I'm not involved with your business bro. I'm trying to help people here from getting suckered into paying prices that are way too high.  Don't worry, I won't purchase a single item from your shop.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> U both joined this forum roughly the same time, we are not stupid....


How bout you pm me ill shoot you my home number you can duo call me ill intro you to my wife and kids , atleast then you know I'm my own person sir . I honestly can't comprehend the level of distrust in these boards , I stalked many boards before joining this one and I joined because it seemed more chill and laid back . I'll be here for years doggie so glad to meet you and later on down the road you will see I'm just me and do my own thing lol .


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm not involved with your business bro. I'm trying to help people here from getting suckered into paying prices that are way too high. Don't worry, I won't purchase a single item from your shop.



Quality speaks volumes. 

We will put our gear up against ANYONE.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Quality speaks volumes.
> 
> We will put our gear up against ANYONE.


Please answer this, why should anyone go with your shop when they can get the EXACT same items from snakeman much cheaper?  The purpose of your shop makes no sense other than to gauge people that don't know any better.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Please answer this, why should anyone go with your shop when they can get the EXACT same items from snakeman much cheaper? The purpose of your shop makes no sense other than to gauge people that don't know any better.



1. I highly doubt he will sell to you if he doesn’t know you.

He only sells to his regulars as far as i know.


So unless you know him, goodluck getting his stuff.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Please answer this, why should anyone go with your shop when they can get the EXACT same items from snakeman much cheaper?  The purpose of your shop makes no sense other than to gauge people that don't know any better.


Been holding my tongue when I first saw the pics, even hit him up.  But you summed it up perfectly!!!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know bout @Flyingdragon  but I would like to complain about your prices. For the life of me I don't know why anyone would bother with you or your shop when they can go directly to snakeman and get the same items much cheaper.
> Sorry bro, but you seem like a dishonest ripoff for people who don't know any better.
> *Mic drop*


Absolutely,  I am more than happy to let these guys see our chat log Tazz . Great idea BTW . Go all the back to our first contact where I hit you up for price list and stuff I'm totally open on this .


----------



## ironbender91 (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> U both joined this forum roughly the same time, we are not stupid....


i can definitely say 100% im not associated with 1 stop. I dont ever use premades i only HB. i told him that i would give an honest review and that he didn't even have to send as much as he said he would. I dont care to help folks out. i get free labs im in the medical field so im losing literally nothing. I have access to mass spectrometry as well. if his product is good and after finding out what i recently had 🐍 it should be. and if not itll show. and if its good only for a pack or 2 then turns to crap then itll get around and he will lose business and thats on him. as stated im new to online communities and the fact that we showed up around a similar time is purely coincidental. take from it what you will. accept the review or dont  i don't care either way. im not a gear whore 😂 can send pix of my stash… trust me. i dont need free gear.


----------



## ironbender91 (Sep 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Been holding my tongue when I first saw the pics, even hit him up.  But you summed it up perfectly!!!


not everyone knows of snakes products. id prefer someone marking up good gear than marking up under-dosed garbage 🤷🏻‍♂️ just my 2cents mark ups are inevitable unless you cut out the middle man and HB


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

ironbender91 said:


> i can definitely say 100% im not associated with 1 stop. I dont ever use premades i only HB. i told him that i would give an honest review and that he didn't even have to send as much as he said he would. I dont care to help folks out. i get free labs im in the medical field so im losing literally nothing. I have access to mass spectrometry as well. if his product is good and after finding out what i recently had  it should be. and if not itll show. and if its good only for a pack or 2 then turns to crap then itll get around and he will lose business and thats on him. as stated im new to online communities and the fact that we showed up around a similar time is purely coincidental. take from it what you will. accept the review or dont i don't care either way. im not a gear whore  can send pix of my stash… trust me. i dont need free gear.



We are totally looking forward to the labs! 

Here’s a client message from today.

I bet they will call it fake though, good thing I have the crypto transfer record from the order.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Quality speaks volumes.
> 
> We will put our gear up against ANYONE.





Tazz said:


> Quality speaks volumes.
> 
> We will put our gear up against ANYONE.


It's not your gear....you lines are getting blurred. Be funny if your plug gets pulled.


----------



## ironbender91 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We are totally looking forward to the labs!
> 
> Here’s a client message from today.
> 
> I bet they will call it fake though, good thing I have the crypto transfer record from the order.


who cares either they accept the facts or they dont.


----------



## ironbender91 (Sep 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> It's not your gear....you lines are getting blurred. Be funny if your plug gets pulled.


technically… if they purchase at discount and are permitted to sell at a markup then it is their gear. if you go to walmart and buy their brand… its now yours.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> It's not your gear....you lines are getting blurred. Be funny if your plug gets pulled.



When we are 90% of the sales with over 5 reps on different boards. I don’t think any “plug” is getting pulled.

Must be forgetting Snake isn’t just a business partner, it’s actually a really close friend of us all and that’s how we started.

Go ahead and try to buy from snake direct, see if you get a reply. He doesn’t even advertise. 

Next.


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We are totally looking forward to the labs!
> 
> Here’s a client message from today.
> 
> I bet they will call it fake though, good thing I have the crypto transfer record from the order.


I'm not saying that you did here, but for future reference, NEVER post any of our members info or your interactions with them without their permission, in fact, let THEM post it just to be safe. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not saying that you did here, but for future reference, NEVER post any of our members info or your interactions with them without their permission, in fact, let THEM post it just to be safe.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Not from this board.

Thanks. 

Written permission in the screenshot a-swell.

I do respect the privacy concern though, and we take that very serious as-well.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not saying that you did here, but for future reference, NEVER post any of our members info or your interactions with them without their permission, in fact, let THEM post it just to be safe.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Here's my problem with this valid point you bring up. @Tazz has done this without permission from Mighty Mouse already and who knows about this other guy (btw, its another lifter, not me).
I would be very cautious in communicating with @Tazz.
If he puts PMs from people on other boards here, who is to say he won't put your conversations with him on other boards without permission?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my problem with this valid point you bring up. @Tazz has done this without permission from Mighty Mouse already and who knows about this other guy (btw, its another lifter, not me).
> I would be very cautious in communicating with @Tazz.
> If he puts PMs from people on other boards here, who is to say he won't put your conversations with him on other boards without permission?



I have permission from Mighty Mouse actually. 

That’s how much you know. “I don’t have a problem”. 

Next.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I have permission from Mighty Mouse actually.
> 
> That’s how much you know. “I don’t have a problem”.
> 
> Next.


Do you want me to copy and paste the post where he scolded you for posting the PM without his permission?
Perhaps you have reached an agreement since, but you definitely posted it without his permission.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Do you want me to copy and paste the post where he scolded you for posting the PM without his permission?



After the fact, we talked in private and it was OK.

It has zero of his info, it was a sum up of us, and he didn’t care what so ever.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> After the fact, we talked in private and it was OK.
> 
> It has zero of his info, it was a sum up of us, and he didn’t care what so ever.


My point is you have a history of posting people's PMs without permission.
No one here should trust you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I have permission from Mighty Mouse actually.
> 
> That’s how much you know. “I don’t have a problem”.
> 
> Next.


You got any jumbo shrimp?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You got any jumbo shrimp?


You gonna have to let me in on that one.  I have heard the Pinnacle stuff and I vaguely remember hearing something like this before.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> My point is you have a history of posting people's PMs without permission.
> No one here should trust you.



Permission was granted after the fact.

Every single accusation of yours has been debunked.

I’m sorry but you’re really making us laugh.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Permission was granted after the fact.
> 
> Every single accustom of yours has been debunked.
> 
> I’m sorry but you’re really making us laugh.


Wrong. I said you posted PM with MM without his permission.  That is 100% fact.
Your prices being higher than snakeman= 100% fact.
Try again, try harder.
Your attitude for a middle man supposed rep is horrible btw.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong. I said you posted PM with MM without his permission. That is 100% fact.
> Your prices being higher than snakeman= 100% fact.
> Try again, try harder.
> Your attitude for a middle man supposed rep is horrible btw.



Trust me, there’s zero effort here. This is quite fun.

What do you have for me next brother man? Entertain me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Trust me, there’s zero effort here. This is quite fun.


You are wrong period.  It's ok. Accept it and move on.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Trust me, there’s zero effort here. This is quite fun.
> 
> What do you have for me next brother man? Entertain me.


Also, why did you back down from Meso? Too much effort? LOL.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You are wrong period. It's ok. Accept it and move on.



I’m wrong. You’re right.

Have a good weekend


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I’m wrong. You’re right.
> 
> Have a good weekend


You too bro.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 25, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> How much were u paid to post this?


Free gear. 

Pretty hilarious. Probably should have kept things in the shill forum where the grumpy old men don't exist to see this type of nonsense and bust them out on it.

I didn't think I'd be seeing posts from shit open sources on this board.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know bout @Flyingdragon  but I would like to complain about your prices. For the life of me I don't know why anyone would bother with you or your shop when they can go directly to snakeman and get the same items much cheaper.
> Sorry bro, but you seem like a dishonest ripoff for people who don't know any better.
> *Mic drop*


I can only speak for myself but I prefer to.purchase finished gear because it's a lot easier , plus my wife already is uneasy about my use of gear but she's been okay with it for last 5 years but if I started ordering powders and brewing she would really put her foot down . Then since o like finished gear I'm hapoy to pay the price for it and I prefer to develop a good relationship with a single vendor rather than just go where it's cheap.  Cheaper is not better neither is more expensive though . It's about building trust


----------



## flenser (Sep 25, 2021)

Tazz said:


> When we are 90% of the sales with over 5 reps on different boards. I don’t think any “plug” is getting pulled.
> 
> Must be forgetting Snake isn’t just a business partner, it’s actually a really close friend of us all and that’s how we started.
> 
> ...


So now snake is a really close friend of all of you? That's a far cry from "not affiliated" with your lab. If it's true, and you go scammer, it will definitely reflect on him.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> So now snake is a really close friend of all of you? That's a far cry from "not affiliated" with your lab. If it's true, and you go scammer, it will definitely reflect on him.



We are not a lab.

Again, we are a middleman distributing snake gear. I’m the main rep for the middleman “company” 1-Stop Domestic Shop. 

10+ years. Why would we start now…? 

Of course he is affiliated with us, it’s his products that we middleman… This has been clarified. 

“If”


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Trust me, there’s zero effort here. This is quite fun.
> 
> What do you have for me next brother man? Entertain me.


I was going to stay out of this but you’ve developed a rather cunty attitude that I find especially distasteful. YOU came here. YOU are trying to sell stuff. Nobody asked you to come here. And there were a few questions that revealed that you are less than honest and open. 

Snake sells his products on Muscle and Science. A LOT CHEAPER. It’s a heavy markup that you’ve added onto your products. What do the good members here get for that markup? Your great personality? Your great customer service? Are you going to have your goon RickRock join here too to help you badger members. 

If you want to make sales and source here, you’d do a lot better by being an asset instead of an asshole. 

Should I do the tacky unimaginative “mic drop” like a douche now? I’ll just go with the simpler “Fuck you”. Do better. The members here deserve it.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was going to stay out of this but you’ve developed a rather cunty attitude that I find especially distasteful. YOU came here. YOU are trying to sell stuff. Nobody asked you to come here. And there were a few questions that revealed that you are less than honest and open.
> 
> Snake sells his products on Muscle and Science. A LOT CHEAPER. It’s a heavy markup that you’ve added onto your products. What do the good members here get for that markup? Your great personality? Your great customer service? Are you going to have your goon RickRock join here too to help you badger members.
> 
> ...



Cute, devils advocate. I like it. 

That was a mic drop ALL DAY! 

You’re killing it brotha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Cute, devils advocate. I like it.
> 
> That was a mic drop ALL DAY!
> 
> You’re killing it brotha.


He just slapped the shit outta u and that’s all you got ?? Put a kitten instead of a lion in your Avi


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Let’s go Nick Diaz!


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Put a kitten instead of a lion in your Avi



Ooof! That made me laugh


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Let’s go Nick Diaz!



Nick Diaz is 26-0, i’m like 0-26. 

I can’t  

Can i tag you in?


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We are not a lab.
> 
> Again, we are a middleman distributing snake gear. I’m the main rep for the middleman “company” 1-Stop Domestic Shop.
> 
> ...


Common, just confirm or back track on your claim. Are you and Snake "close friends"? I don't know snake personally, but there are people here who do, and they will get his side of this.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Common, just confirm or back track on your claim. Are you and Snake "close friends"? I don't know snake personally, but there are people here who do, and they will get his side of this.



Yes. Owners of 1-Stop are friends with snake. 

I doubt he wants anyone messaging him. Guys from Meso already contacted him, he doesn’t participate in this, nor wants ANY part of this, he doesn’t engage in this type of child play. 

Which is why WE handle the distribution. 


You can think of us as a gas station. Gas stations buy their gas from oil companies and sell it marked up. But it’s their brand, even though it’s not “made” by them. They still need to profit. 

Our gear, is full rights to us to name it as we want, and do with it as we want.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Yes. Owners of 1-Stop are friends with snake.
> 
> I doubt he wants anyone messaging him. Guys from Meso already contacted him, he doesn’t participate in this, nor wants ANY part of this, he doesn’t engage in this type of child play.
> 
> ...


Friends or close friends all? Whatever snake wants, you are dragging him into this. You want credibility based on his rep, he needs to confirm your claim.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Friends or close friends all? Whatever snake wants, you are dragging him into this. You want credibility based on his rep, he needs to confirm your claim.



This has already been handled on Meso. A user contacted him.

You are late.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> This has already been handled on Meso. A user contacted him.
> 
> You are late.


I read he sold you gear and was not affiliated with your lab. You claim he's buddy buddy with all of you. Which is it?


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> I read he sold you gear and was not affiliated with your lab. You claim he's buddy buddy with all of you.



The owner’s friendship with snake has nothing to do with our business.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

Meaning all of 1-Stop Domestic Shops actions are not on Snake. Even though he fulfills our orders, we are our own business. The owners friendship with snake, has absolutely nothing to do with business.

Our only business affiliation, is that he is our supplier. That is our one and only affiliation, business wise.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Meaning all of 1-Stop Domestic Shops actions are not on Snake. Even though he fulfills our orders, we are our own business. The owners friendship with snake, has absolutely nothing to do with business.


Now it's the owner's friendship. Your story keeps changing.

If you are claiming close friendship with snake, it does have something to do with him. You are trying to improve your credibility based on his untarnished rep. I think he might have something to say about that.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Now it's the owner's friendship. Your story keeps changing.
> 
> If you are claiming close friendship with snake, it does have something to do with him. You are trying to improve your credibility based on his untarnished rep. I think he might have something to say about that.



We. 1-Stop Domestic Shop. 

I think your threat “I think he might have something to say about that” is quite funny given you don’t know snake. 

We as a company, 1-Stop Domestic Shop, are friends with snake. Let that be the owners, the reps, or the shippers, that information does not need to be disclosed.

But this has nothing to do with our business, and we should we treated as if we have no affiliation with him. 

Again; we are our own people and who is friends with who are not a part of your business, or part of our business or reputation. 

Our reputation lies on 10 years of service.

If you respect Snake, you’d stop mentioning his name on this thread. 

We are our OWN company. If you have any further questions, you can feel free to PM that user.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We. 1-Stop Domestic Shop.
> 
> I think your threat “I think he might have something to say about that” is quite funny given you don’t know snake.
> 
> ...


You brought him up not me. Just answer the question.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> We. 1-Stop Domestic Shop.
> 
> I think your threat “I think he might have something to say about that” is quite funny given you don’t know snake.
> 
> ...



I REALLY didnt want to comment on any of these dumpster fires, but it feels wrong not to simply because I was one of the ones you guys sent your samples too. 

So you guys handle the selling and shipping, thats it. 
As weve seen so far relating to shipping, your shipping leaves something to be desired.
As weve seen so far relating to your prices, your prices are some of the highest around. 

you talk about the reputation you have form a decade in the game. But change your company name regularly so we have to just take your word for it. 

You like to say "let the gear speak for itsself", but its something you have no part in. yall dont do gear, you do shipping and sales. 

"lets let the shipping and sales speak for itsself"
Speaks volumes.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> You brought him up not me. Just answer the question.



My final answer was given. 

He wants absolutely no affiliation, so who is friends with who, doesn’t mean anything. 

Treat us as we do not know them. 

Have a goodnight, this conversation is over. 

I never brought him up, people recognized our bottles and knew on this forums, and on Meso. 

Our initial goal was to keep him out of this, and rely solo on reviews of our gear, but given the popularity, people knew. Given why “snake” is not mentioned in any of our threads, his reputation, is not our reputation, and vice versa. 

FINAL ANSWER: 

Let our gear speak for itself and treat us as if we don’t know him and it’s not his gear. Treat it like a brand new product. We are own source, and his name should be left out of this from here on out. Which is why the “user” is not mentioned in a single one of our threads in all our forums we are on and was never brought up first on a forums, but we never deny it. 
Think of it, and treat it as, 1-Stop Domestic Shop’s gear, which it is at the end of the day


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I REALLY didnt want to comment on any of these dumpster fires, but it feels wrong not to simply because I was one of the ones you guys sent your samples too.
> 
> So you guys handle the selling and shipping, thats it.
> As weve seen so far relating to shipping, your shipping leaves something to be desired.
> ...



We never said we did shipping. Did we? This information is on a need to know basis. 

Again, it is “our” gear. It’s branded as ours. Our supplier doesn’t mean a thing. 

The gear is our responsibility.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I REALLY didnt want to comment on any of these dumpster fires, but it feels wrong not to simply because I was one of the ones you guys sent your samples too.
> 
> So you guys handle the selling and shipping, thats it.
> As weve seen so far relating to shipping, your shipping leaves something to be desired.
> ...



Again; it’s our gear. Our supplier has no affiliation with us, *BESIDES* being a supplier in a business aspect. 

We have full rights to brand the gear as our own and do what we want with it. It’s OUR product. 

Looking forward to your log  , i know you’ll do great things!


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

YOu claimed he was cloase fr


Tazz said:


> My final answer was given.
> 
> He wants absolutely no affiliation, so who is friends with who, doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> ...


You claimed he was close friends with all of you, and that's how you got started. 

Here's what you said on meso, which is completely different from what you are saying now:

"Change the label? I’m a rep boss man, have snake answer the questions."

and this....

"The labels aren’t touched. You can see our label is the same exact one in the picture MM sent. I don’t touch the product, it comes direct from Snake, same price as snake, not a reseller. I’m a rep."

Same price as snake, I love it. The "I'm not a reseller, I'm a rep" is priceless. You're snakes rep on meso, but here you're not affiliated with him, except the lot of you are close friends with him. I can't keep up.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> YOu claimed he was cloase fr
> 
> You claimed he was close friends with all of you, and that's how you got started.
> 
> ...



Again. 

I’m a rep for 1-Stop Domestic shop. Again. NOT A REP FOR OUR SUPPLIER. This has been clarified so many times. 

Call us at 1-Stop, a reseller, a middleman, whatever you want. But you don’t go to a gas station and call them resellers, it’s their own brand of product. Just like us. We named our lab and products “Pinnacle Performance”. NOT our supplier.


It has been confirmed, after speaking with the owners, if you go direct through the user, it will be cheaper than us. 

So i fully retract the statement of similar prices due to self-ignorance of what someone else is doing. 

That is ultimately not our business, but was confirmed after asking, as we don’t get “regular” pricing. 

We do not care, or know, what he sells his products for. And that was also established on the Meso thread.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Again.
> 
> I’m a rep for 1-Stop Domestic shop. Again. NOT A REP FOR OUR SUPPLIER. This has been clarified so many times.
> 
> ...


So you're saying you were lying about all the rest? The whole pinnacle gang isn't close friends with snake. You're really NOT a snake rep as you claimed on meso. You don't really want snake to come here and answer the questions as you demanded on meso, because you probably know how he would answer. 

And note that when you say, "this has been clarified...", it doesn't change the fact that you lied before. How do any of us know you're not still lying now? You clearly have a penchant, if very little talent, for lying.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Again.
> 
> I’m a rep for 1-Stop Domestic shop. Again. NOT A REP FOR OUR SUPPLIER. This has been clarified so many times.
> 
> ...


🤣 Thanks for showing us the consequences of lying. We’ve all learned from your many mistakes.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> So you're saying you were lying about all the rest? The whole pinnacle gang isn't close friends with snake. You're really NOT a snake rep as you claimed on meso. You don't really want snake to come here and answer the questions as you demanded on meso, because you probably know how he would answer.
> 
> And note that when you say, "this has been clarified...", it doesn't change the fact that you lied before. How do any of us know you're not still lying now? You clearly have a penchant, if very little talent, for lying.



Never claimed a rep for Snake.

Look at the original meso thread

It says clearly 
“1-Stop Domestic Shop Rep” and it’s been said SO many times. Not a single person thinks i’m a rep for that user, besides you. Actually, even Meso knew that. 

It is not lying, an honest mistake, when admitted fault, is not considered a lie. So yes it’s true, go to our supplier, and it’s possible he may allow you to order and get cheaper prices than us. 

A lie is an untrue statement that was known untrue. Once it was known true our supplier is cheaper, it was corrected.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Never claimed a rep for Snake.
> 
> Look at the original meso thread
> 
> ...


You did claim to be his rep. See the quote I posted and the link to it. It's not out of context. 

You also claimed snake is close friends to all of you and that's how you all got started. You never answered me on this, but you did "clarify" without answering. And note that I'm using clarify with the meaning you seem to be using. That is, changing your story.

Either you were lying before, or you are lying now. Whenever I ask you a direct question you divert and pile on a bunch of crap I didn't ask. It was entertaining before, but now it's getting old. 

The only thing we know for sure is snake sold you or someone you work for some gear, and now you are giving that gear away to new members in exchange for reviews. If they are actually members and not Pinnacle minions, I would bet my net worth the gear is just fine. No reason for any of them to log their cycles on a forum they just joined.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I REALLY didnt want to comment on any of these dumpster fires, but it feels wrong not to simply because I was one of the ones you guys sent your samples too.
> 
> So you guys handle the selling and shipping, thats it.
> As weve seen so far relating to shipping, your shipping leaves something to be desired.
> ...


OOOFFF and coming from a guy that got samples (poorly packed I assume).
Now that calls for a *Mic drop*


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Never claimed a rep for Snake.
> 
> Look at the original meso thread
> 
> ...


How could you not know your prices were higher when your gang is close friends with snake or friends or whatever the fuck you are.
I call bullshit. You just keep lying.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 26, 2021)

I would like to order a quadruple bacon cheeseburger, a large fry, and a large orange drink.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 26, 2021)

_Jesus christ guys why is there so.much animosity here . I'm staying on this board and I will participate in conversations on what ever I feel I have something to offer on and I will except education where ever I need that too. I don't understand why there's so much anger here . 

I work in a very competitive sector of retail , fuel and logistics and although we definitely strive to be the best we can,  we do not trash competition nor do we trash customers who do business with other companies . I get that there are people out there scamming around and putting out some warnings to new members to be cautious is great . To just bring so much drama and anger and trash talk does nothing but cheapen any type of so called help you guys may have offered . This is just nuts. I'm astounded and more than a little disappointed. 

I'm going to review  1-stops gear and I'm gunna order more from them once I ve run this set . As long as it continues to be good then I will continue to order it and use it and talk about it here . I myself don't care so much about.cost as I do about ease of obtaining and ease of use . I go to a local smaller market where I live full well knowing they are more expensive,  but they know me,  they offer great service and I can count on quality meats and produce and deli items , I could go to Albertsons they are cheaper but service is far less personal and their products are good but not great and I don't get the one on one I get from Holliday market . 

Same deal with gear , sales reps and suppliers , I want one on one communication,  I want my rep to know who I am , another place I used for a while was asinine,  guys were based in Ukraine or some shit , spoke and typed very broken English,  had no idea who I was even after my 4th order.  I.like the practicality of domestic sources and Tazz is not pushy , i said when I wpuld.place a new order and he said great let me know when time comes , not like some other places that messaged or emailed me every day pushing to do an order before I wanted to , super high pressure which screams desperate scammer to.me. my orders won't make or break anyone I order small just enough for one to two cycles at a time occasionally some new item between times , rarely do i.ordwr more than 400 to 500 worth of stuff usually on the lower side of that range and Tazz still answered all my questions , and returns.my wicker texts almost right away . If he's a scammer then I would be shocked . 

He's a salesman sure but so far I haven't seen one thing to make me feel like he has been dishonest or shady . Let's wait n see how future orders go . I'm betting I won't be disappointed.  Fire away I'm sure some of you have trash to talk to.me now , I won't engage any further , I'm here to discuss weight training , and gear so anyone who wants to have an actual positive discussion would be awesome.  Have a great night and I really wish we all could just chill and be cool . _


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> My final answer was given.
> 
> He wants absolutely no affiliation, so who is friends with who, doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> ...


Then stand on you own relabel it, know some sources that do that, you have indirectly brought him in to this his fuckin logo in on his bottles. 
  No matter how much you try to say I'm big boy on my own. Your a salesman riding the coattails of another man's gear and reputation.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> _Jesus christ guys why is there so.much animosity here . I'm staying on this board and I will participate in conversations on what ever I feel I have something to offer on and I will except education where ever I need that too. I don't understand why there's so much anger here . I work in a very competitive sector of retail , fuel and logistics and although we definitely strive to be the best we can,  we do not trash competition nor do we trash customers who do business with other companies . I get that there are people out there scamming around and putting out some warnings to new members to be cautious is great . To just bring so much drama and anger and trash talk does nothing but cheapen any type of so called help you guys may have offered . This is just nuts. I'm astounded and more than a little disappointed. I'm going to review  1-stops gear and I'm gunna order more from them once I ve run this set . As long as it continues to be good then I will continue to order it and use it and talk about it here . I myself don't care so much about.cost as I do about ease of obtaining and ease of use . I go to a local smaller market where I live full well knowing they are more expensive,  but they know me,  they offer great service and I can count on quality meats and produce and deli items , I could go to Albertsons they are cheaper but service is far less personal and their products are good but not great and I don't get the one on one I get from Holliday market . Same deal with gear , sales reps and suppliers , I want one on one communication,  I want my rep to know who I am , another place I used for a while was asinine,  guys were based in Ukraine or some shit , spoke and typed very broken English,  had no idea who I was even after my 4th order.  I.like the practicality of domestic sources and Tazz is not pushy , i said when I wpuld.place a new order and he said great let me know when time comes , not like some other places that messaged or emailed me every day pushing to do an order before I wanted to , super high pressure which screams desperate scammer to.me. my orders won't make or break anyone I order small just enough for one to two cycles at a time occasionally some new item between times , rarely do i.ordwr more than 400 to 500 worth of stuff usually on the lower side of that range and Tazz still answered all my questions , and returns.my wicker texts almost right away . If he's a scammer then I would be shocked . He's a salesman sure but so far I haven't seen one thing to make me feel like he has been dishonest or shady . Let's wait n see how future orders go . I'm betting I won't be disappointed.  Fire away I'm sure some of you have trash to talk to.me now , I won't engage any further , I'm here to discuss weight training , and gear so anyone who wants to have an actual positive discussion would be awesome.  Have a great night and I really wish we all could just chill and be cool . _


You really don't bring much to the table, you've been here just a few days. And don't have the decency to introduce your self. Just relax enjoy your free gear. And get overcharged again. Or you could established yourself on another board Snakes on and get directly I'm sure Taz would vouch for you...just saying good luck to you!!


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> _Jesus christ guys why is there so.much animosity here . I'm staying on this board and I will participate in conversations on what ever I feel I have something to offer on and I will except education where ever I need that too. I don't understand why there's so much anger here . I work in a very competitive sector of retail , fuel and logistics and although we definitely strive to be the best we can,  we do not trash competition nor do we trash customers who do business with other companies . I get that there are people out there scamming around and putting out some warnings to new members to be cautious is great . To just bring so much drama and anger and trash talk does nothing but cheapen any type of so called help you guys may have offered . This is just nuts. I'm astounded and more than a little disappointed. I'm going to review  1-stops gear and I'm gunna order more from them once I ve run this set . As long as it continues to be good then I will continue to order it and use it and talk about it here . I myself don't care so much about.cost as I do about ease of obtaining and ease of use . I go to a local smaller market where I live full well knowing they are more expensive,  but they know me,  they offer great service and I can count on quality meats and produce and deli items , I could go to Albertsons they are cheaper but service is far less personal and their products are good but not great and I don't get the one on one I get from Holliday market . Same deal with gear , sales reps and suppliers , I want one on one communication,  I want my rep to know who I am , another place I used for a while was asinine,  guys were based in Ukraine or some shit , spoke and typed very broken English,  had no idea who I was even after my 4th order.  I.like the practicality of domestic sources and Tazz is not pushy , i said when I wpuld.place a new order and he said great let me know when time comes , not like some other places that messaged or emailed me every day pushing to do an order before I wanted to , super high pressure which screams desperate scammer to.me. my orders won't make or break anyone I order small just enough for one to two cycles at a time occasionally some new item between times , rarely do i.ordwr more than 400 to 500 worth of stuff usually on the lower side of that range and Tazz still answered all my questions , and returns.my wicker texts almost right away . If he's a scammer then I would be shocked . He's a salesman sure but so far I haven't seen one thing to make me feel like he has been dishonest or shady . Let's wait n see how future orders go . I'm betting I won't be disappointed.  Fire away I'm sure some of you have trash to talk to.me now , I won't engage any further , I'm here to discuss weight training , and gear so anyone who wants to have an actual positive discussion would be awesome.  Have a great night and I really wish we all could just chill and be cool . _


You need to make paragraphs and use normal text. I only read about a third before my eyes got tired. 

No one is angry. We are only asking questions to see who is trying to profit from our community.  Your history would have been welcome in an intro post, but not so much in the underground. Most of us are going out of our way to be nice to you, because we can't decide yet if your are Tazz' helper or his dupe. 

But understand, NO ONE joins a forum just to log a specific supplier's wares. And no one logs their cycle just to evaluate that vendor's drugs. You log a cycle to log your progress and get advice on how to improve. So you're doing everything wrong here, and we are understandably suspicious.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 26, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I would like to order a quadruple bacon cheeseburger, a large fry, and a large orange drink.


Sir, this is a gas station.


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Sir, this is a gas station.


You can get a McMobil with cheese for a 100% markup. 🤣


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 26, 2021)

At this point.. im only here for the Shenanigans & Comedy 👀... join me.. I brought enough snacks for everyone 🍿🍔🍟🍕🌭🌮 #ComedyAndCarbs


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 26, 2021)

Is this where I order the LNE?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> _Jesus christ guys why is there so.much animosity here . I'm staying on this board and I will participate in conversations on what ever I feel I have something to offer on and I will except education where ever I need that too. I don't understand why there's so much anger here .
> 
> I work in a very competitive sector of retail , fuel and logistics and although we definitely strive to be the best we can,  we do not trash competition nor do we trash customers who do business with other companies . I get that there are people out there scamming around and putting out some warnings to new members to be cautious is great . To just bring so much drama and anger and trash talk does nothing but cheapen any type of so called help you guys may have offered . This is just nuts. I'm astounded and more than a little disappointed.
> 
> ...


Wow. Some might read this and conclude that you are TRYING WAY TOO HARD. 

Personally, I couldn’t read past the first few sentences.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


> My final answer was given.
> 
> He wants absolutely no affiliation, so who is friends with who, doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> ...


ITS NOT YOUR GEAR, You simply resell someone elses gear....You have no clue on the quality or potency....You are simply in it for the $$$


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 26, 2021)

All this thread had done is make me want a gas station cheeseburger...


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 26, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> All this thread had done is make me want a gas station cheeseburger...


🍔 <--- Order up


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 26, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> All this thread had done is make me want a gas station cheeseburger...


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 26, 2021)

@sfw509  Would you like fries with that? 🍟 🍔


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 26, 2021)

Though in all seriousness, I would like independent lab testing ton that burger to make sure its actually beef...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Though in all seriousness, I would like independent lab testing ton that burger to make sure its actually beef...


I can do one better, I will buy the burger and then resell it to you for double.  How does that taste?????


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 26, 2021)

@Flyingdragon  Only if you have one of your friends review your burgers first.


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 26, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I can do one better, I will buy the burger and then resell it to you for double.  How does that taste?????


You've Got A Deal... take my money now 💸


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 26, 2021)

I can guarantee the purity of this emoji burger..
I will let the taste of the digital beef speak for itself 🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔🍔 <- Free Samples


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Though in all seriousness, I would like independent lab testing ton that burger to make sure its actually beef...


Or you could just call the company and post their lab results. Much like Taz does with snakes gear.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 26, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wow. Some might read this and conclude that you are TRYING WAY TOO HARD.
> 
> Personally, I couldn’t read past the first few sentences.


In my life I've met very few douchy people , you are clearly a douche of the bag variety "karen"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> In my life I've met very few douchy people , you are clearly a douche of the bag variety "karen"


Lol. That’s real original. 

You are extremely defensive. I think it’s very clear at this point that you’re here on behalf of 1-Stop Domestic Shop. Don’t waste your time logging it. You have zero credibility and nobody here is going to pay the retarded prices. We’ll either contact Snake directly or use another UGL that has testing available as well. There’s zero reason to pay markup on gear.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> You need to make paragraphs and use normal text. I only read about a third before my eyes got tired.
> 
> No one is angry. We are only asking questions to see who is trying to profit from our community.  Your history would have been welcome in an intro post, but not so much in the underground. Most of us are going out of our way to be nice to you, because we can't decide yet if your are Tazz' helper or his dupe.
> 
> But understand, NO ONE joins a forum just to log a specific supplier's wares. And no one logs their cycle just to evaluate that vendor's drugs. You log a cycle to log your progress and get advice on how to improve. So you're doing everything wrong here, and we are understandably suspicious.


That is my bad sir , I've never belonged to any board before and I made the mistake of not knowing to post an intro . That is all on me for sure . I'm not Tazz helper nor am I his dupe . I sought out domestic sources bud . And I chose 1-stop because the other places I've gone were not personal ar all . I've gone through a few and then my buddy home brews but is out of commission due to a work accident that crushed his hand . So I had to find some where to get by until he's better . I absolutely hated UG freak and the Para pharma brand . I appreciate those of you that are trying to be nice I really do . I'm just not a mean person in fact I posted one replay and I regret it already because it was out of character


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> That is my bad sir , I've never belonged to any board before and I made the mistake of not knowing to post an intro . That is all on me for sure . I'm not Tazz helper nor am I his dupe . I sought out domestic sources bud . And I chose 1-stop because the other places I've gone were not personal ar all . I've gone through a few and then my buddy home brews but is out of commission due to a work accident that crushed his hand . So I had to find some where to get by until he's better . I absolutely hated UG freak and the Para pharma brand . I appreciate those of you that are trying to be nice I really do . I'm just not a mean person in fact I posted one replay and I regret it already because it was out of character


Sounds like damage control you've been given ample opportunity to come correct but you didn't. I also find it funny as many thread Taz had started and how frequently he posts it's Cricket's from him, when established members are calling him out for what he is. 
  You best bet is to stop posting on a 1-stop thread and work your way into the community, other places also read and learn.


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> In my life I've met very few douchy people , you are clearly a douche of the bag variety "karen"


You know what man I apologize,  that was uncalled for. Look I'm just gunna chill here .


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 26, 2021)

Only read the 1st 2pages but all I kept seeing is the shit emoji from @Adrenolin lol must be a whole lotta b/s goin on here 😄😄....carry on


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> That is my bad sir , I've never belonged to any board before and I made the mistake of not knowing to post an intro . That is all on me for sure . I'm not Tazz helper nor am I his dupe . I sought out domestic sources bud . And I chose 1-stop because the other places I've gone were not personal ar all . I've gone through a few and then my buddy home brews but is out of commission due to a work accident that crushed his hand . So I had to find some where to get by until he's better . I absolutely hated UG freak and the Para pharma brand . I appreciate those of you that are trying to be nice I really do . I'm just not a mean person in fact I posted one replay and I regret it already because it was out of character


You are 1 lucky dude, u sign on to this board out of the blue, get free gear from a clown who also just signed up right around the same time AND u expect us to believe anything u say?????


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> You are 1 lucky dude, u sign on to this board out of the blue, get free gear from a clown who also just signed up right around the same time AND u expect us to believe anything u say?????


Trying to give the benefits of the doubt. First though initial thought was Taz and other newbies all the same person. Probably just dementia setting in my 50's here.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Trying to give the benefits of the doubt. First though initial thought was Taz and other newbies all the same person. Probably just dementia setting in my 50's here.


They are the same person, he does this on every forum he signs up


----------



## Tazz (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 26, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Trying to give the benefits of the doubt. First though initial thought was Taz and other newbies all the same person. Probably just dementia setting in my 50's here.


No bro I'm not asking anyone to believe everything I say man I haven't even said anything good about the gear the only person who it matters to is me because I'm the one using it . I actually checked this board out and decided to join because I google domestic AAS sources and 1-stop was one of the hits. When I clicked on the link it brought me here so I started reading your guys posts and liked it so I joined in part because there are discounts for people on this board . I've contacted over 5 different sources and Tazz was the nicest and most helpful , that's the whole truth man .but I don't care or have any steak in if you believe me or not .


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 26, 2021)

Tazz said:


>


Hope you didn't buy the popcorn from a  reseller and get overcharged


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2021)

Notice how they answer around the same time....LOL
Go troll somewhere else


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 27, 2021)

This was a fun read.

Time will tell though.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 27, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This was a fun read.
> 
> Time will tell though.


Until the next one rolls in.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 27, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Until the next one rolls in.


That’s okay, I like the process. You have to weed out the trash somehow. Not saying @Tazz is or is not, but there’s only one way to find out! Grill em!


----------



## vtnda1234 (Sep 27, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. That’s real original.
> 
> You are extremely defensive. I think it’s very clear at this point that you’re here on behalf of 1-Stop Domestic Shop. Don’t waste your time logging it. You have zero credibility and nobody here is going to pay the retarded prices. We’ll either contact Snake directly or use another UGL that has testing available as well. There’s zero reason to pay markup .


K im off this thread , done and done guys but i


dirtys1x said:


> This was a fun read.
> 
> Time will tell though.


That's all I was ever saying is just take a wait n see approach you know . But I'm not posting or replying to anymore comments on that thread . I'm gunna take the other guys advice and work my way in somewhere else . I won't be leaving the Group at this point it's kind personal to me to stick around and participate in other areas of UGBB .


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 27, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> K im off this thread , done and done guys but i
> 
> That's all I was ever saying is just take a wait n see approach you know . But I'm not posting or replying to anymore comments on that thread . I'm gunna take the other guys advice and work my way in somewhere else . I won't be leaving the Group at this point it's kind personal to me to stick around and participate in other areas of UGBB .


You are a quick study I can see and that's a good thing if you can tell BS from reality.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 27, 2021)

vtnda1234 said:


> No bro I'm not asking anyone to believe everything I say man I haven't even said anything good about the gear the only person who it matters to is me because I'm the one using it . I actually checked this board out and decided to join because I google domestic AAS sources and 1-stop was one of the hits. When I clicked on the link it brought me here so I started reading your guys posts and liked it so I joined in part because there are discounts for people on this board . I've contacted over 5 different sources and Tazz was the nicest and most helpful , that's the whole truth man .but I don't care or have any steak in if you believe me or not .


@Tazz was the nicest?  Did the other sources call you a cockflea and tell you to beat it?  Yikes!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 27, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Hope you didn't buy the popcorn from a  reseller and get overcharged


It's like buying popcorn at a gas station. It's the gas stations popcorn but they didn't make it. They just had an employee add his jizz butter and mark it up 3X.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> It's like buying popcorn at a gas station. It's the gas stations popcorn but they didn't make it. They just had an employee add his jizz butter and mark it up 3X.


It's more like a guy buying popcorn at Costco and selling it on the street corner


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 27, 2021)

Kinda surprised at how vehemently Tazz and his crew keeps up this conversation. This isnt even a source board. I dont think anyone really shows up here looing for sources, and even if they do, theyre in the wrong place on the internet. Why even continue garnering bad attention from the community here when this isnt even a good spot to advertise and sell? Idk man if yall are doing it so big on the boards, why is it worth your time to keep up these HIGHLY entertaining discussions? Seems like itd be easier to just bounce. The "try hard" nature of the sales pitch is very concerning man ngl.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, I knew snake when he was just a regular member doing some home brewing. The first board he ever did sourcing on was an invite only board that went by syntheticgenetics.co*. Went offline in 2018 after 3 years. I sourced Serostim there.

Snake would give me a deal on his 20mg Cialis(he makes 10mg Cialis also) and I would put a few in with each kit I sent out. I liked snake and was giving him a little extra press with vets as I've never advertised on an open board. My guys would hit me up after enjoying the C wanting to grab some and I'd hand them off.

The product and the ugl aren't going to get rich this way, but they also aren't going to look like they've sold out running around with a group that if they're smart would do their best to hide where their roots lay. Now, noobs don't know any better and I get that's the target demographic, these types are always after the guys logging on for the very first time. 99% of the time those guys have a pocket full of cash looking to drop it as fast as possible and run some gear.

They set the hook with that first test order. As long as they get that first order without issue the 2nd order which will be on average about twice the amount spent on the first order. These types will do whatever it takes to get that noob. They'll make up stories about how their gear is brewed with Russian Raws. Maybe claim that the 7 out of the top 10 at this years Olympia are all using their gear. All kinds of shit that is impossible to confirm and the part they want to focus on; just as difficult to prove bullshit. Common sense has no business raising its head in these scenarios. If it did, there wouldn't much going on.

I don't believe for a second that these guys or the #1 is a close friend of Snakes. Snake, unless there's an imposter, isn't cut from the same cloth as these guys. If a friendship is a couple of emails jerking a guy off telling him how wonderful his product is while the ugl gets comfortable for the Happy Ending that's coming then maybe they're Besties?
I didn't know who snake was getting cozy with when he and I spoke about his plans. I wish I knew. Snake is a good guy who built his rep on being honest...almost to a fault. He trusts. He, however, doesn't know what these guys are about and where they came from. When we were on the same boards he would hit me up and ask about this guy or that group. He trusts my advice. Looks like he may have to learn the hard way.

There's always been a pretty clear line in the sand. You had the good boards and members who have been around for a while and know what they other side is all about. They knew because they listened and learned. You had ugbb, theironden, M&S(after D-RED was fired and Achilles took over), AB (This is post ORD. There were some good boards that we lost) and a few others including Meso who's members didn't move like the other "Good Guys" but we hated the OTHER side which was made up of where these guys learned to be shills, thieves, and liars....EliteFitness, the original Scammers paradise. From the loins of EF came evolutionary. When I saw Rick Rocks lame ass handle dropped I knew what that fucking smell was that was bothering me so much. Evo, the home of the $2k PCT with outrageously priced products that do nothing but are a must if your 15 year old son is gonna rock with the bunch of lames at evo.

The other garbage boards and people? Outlawmuscle, promuscle, ology, Eroids, EF, evo, Isarms, and on and on. The regular members of these boards aren't who I am referring to with the colorful language. Its the staff and sources owned by the staff who prey on the regular members and make a living off of false promises and often products that are perfectly legal to sell because there is no active drug in them. The name of the products just happen to sound similar to the real drug they are supposedly better than. They prey on guys with no connects.

I should've pried when snake and I spoke. He was happy about things and the future was bright. They didn't lowball snake as far as their wholesale prices they were willing to pay. The markup is not an issue with the captive audience these guys have. As the shills have said here....they say the same lines over and over again until its stuck in the brains of the pliable; "You get what you pay for". "I'd rather pay a big markup on quality gear than on shit gear". These utterings are from the same mouth pieces that spew shit like, "Getting scammed is all part of the Game". They say that laughing as they take noobs by the hand with one of their own while their other hand starts the pick pocket. They are playing the long game. Its almost like a cult.

Snake just didn't know who was getting into bed with. Snakes also a proud guy. We all have egos. Good sources have to be careful not to let those egos get away from them. Some guys would be too proud to admit they were ignorant to what was going on around them at the time.
I missed  the entire thing with these guys and snake at meso. Wish I hadn't. I hate playing catchup. I'm taking a risk here. I value snake as a friend and my post could read as condescending in referring to snake and his choice of people and places to hang his hat. However, I believe its that important. I linked snake up in the msg I sent him and I'm hoping he will at least take a look at this thread and the classic conversations with themselves that started it off.
Its funny. These guys are so predictable. Its because they operate out of what's the equivalent of a playbook or the wristband the QB has with all the plays on it.
The noob who claims it a coincidence they showed up the same time as the sales guy always says he joined here to learn and share. They will log on for a week or so to prove they aren't full of shit. They lose interest at about day 7 or 8 and are in the wind.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 27, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, I knew snake when he was just a regular member doing some home brewing. The first board he ever did sourcing on was an invite only board that went by syntheticgenetics.co*. Went offline in 2018 after 3 years. I sourced Serostim there.
> 
> Snake would give me a deal on his 20mg Cialis(he makes 10mg Cialis also) and I would put a few in with each kit I sent out. I liked snake and was giving him a little extra press with vets as I've never advertised on an open board. My guys would hit me up after enjoying the C wanting to grab some and I'd hand them off.
> 
> ...


So...

Are you trying to tell me that I shouldn't eat the gas station hot dogs?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 27, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, I knew snake when he was just a regular member doing some home brewing. The first board he ever did sourcing on was an invite only board that went by syntheticgenetics.co*. Went offline in 2018 after 3 years. I sourced Serostim there.
> 
> Snake would give me a deal on his 20mg Cialis(he makes 10mg Cialis also) and I would put a few in with each kit I sent out. I liked snake and was giving him a little extra press with vets as I've never advertised on an open board. My guys would hit me up after enjoying the C wanting to grab some and I'd hand them off.
> 
> ...


Always a good read from bb69. A good man here!!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 28, 2021)

BB69 is a vet among vets that’s for sure! His words of wisdom are not to be taken lightly but, to be learned off of. It’s guys like him, that have taught me to listen and look,  more than anything.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2021)

I knew there was a reason I said fuck you to you in the chat box tazz. Go clog up another forum with your garbage.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2021)

Some people just come off greasy and oily ... it’s kinda funny to me lol


----------



## Tazz (Sep 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, I knew snake when he was just a regular member doing some home brewing. The first board he ever did sourcing on was an invite only board that went by syntheticgenetics.co*. Went offline in 2018 after 3 years. I sourced Serostim there.
> 
> Snake would give me a deal on his 20mg Cialis(he makes 10mg Cialis also) and I would put a few in with each kit I sent out. I liked snake and was giving him a little extra press with vets as I've never advertised on an open board. My guys would hit me up after enjoying the C wanting to grab some and I'd hand them off.
> 
> ...



Maybe reach out to a few admins from SG, see who their main source for life is  . That would be interesting. Matter a fact, I bet they wouldn’t be too happy at that comment. 

Feel free to PM me regarding this, a ton of admins from SG still come to us, the “resellers”.


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Maybe reach out to a few admins from SG, see who their main source for life is  . That would be interesting. Matter a fact, I bet they wouldn’t be too happy at that comment.
> 
> Feel free to PM me regarding this, a ton of admins from SG still come to us, the “resellers”.


So a customer of yours wouldn't be happy with you if you speak of your relationship with them, yet you do??? 

Seems like a very poor business decision to me. 

What else will you say that you probably shouldn't?  🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Tazz (Sep 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So a customer of yours wouldn't be happy with you if you speak of your relationship with them, yet you do???
> 
> Seems like a very poor business decision to me.
> 
> What else will you say that you probably shouldn't?



That was a pretty long read on his part and what “comment” I was referring to, doesn’t need to be established here. Consider it, and the context it was used in, the comment as a whole. 

Thanks for your input and sarcasm CJ. Let’s not get into a pissing match here.


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> That was a pretty long read on his part and what “comment” I was referring to, doesn’t need to be established here.
> 
> Thanks for your input and sarcasm CJ. Let’s not get into a pissing match here.


It was NOT sarcasm. I was merely wondering aloud, after you yourself stated that you said something that you shouldn't have.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It was NOT sarcasm. I was merely wondering aloud, after you yourself stated that you said something that you shouldn't have.



I’m sorry you read it that way.

Have a great day.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 28, 2021)

This guy


----------



## TODAY (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> I’m sorry you read it that way.
> 
> Have a great day.


You're hilariously bad at this.

Have a great day!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 28, 2021)

I am still waiting for my free wiener


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Maybe reach out to a few admins from SG, see who their main source for life is  . That would be interesting. Matter a fact, I bet they wouldn’t be too happy at that comment.
> 
> Feel free to PM me regarding this, a ton of admins from SG still come to us, the “resellers”.


What is it you're going on about? You're suggesting I reach out to a few Admins from SG? First of all, there was 1 Admin at SG? "A ton of admins reach out to you"? Are you clear on what an Administrator is? You'll pretty much say anything in an attempt to deflect or to pretend that you're someone you obviously aren't. You don't even know the lingo?

What you "aren't" is an experienced Community member. How long have you been around? Pretty easy to tell a guy who has been around and a guy pretending to be a longtime member who in reality is a brand new penny who is only amongst us to try and fill his pockets. You wandered off into a neighborhood that's a little to rough for you. You'd starve if you had to count on what you bring to the table on boards you can't manipulate. Meso and ugbb? You'd have one eye on the "Help Wanted" section on Craigs list looking for a lawn or 2 to mow. Honestly...where did you come from? What boards. 

The phony "long time respected members" usually reply with another lie like "I've been around since the beginning." Unfortunately you're bound to keep your ID a secret but if you could only tell us the handle you've been using since 2000 we'd be really impressed.

SG = syntheticgenetics went offline in 2018? What comment wouldn't they appreciate? That board, and all its content, are gone and lost forever. Was talking with El Hefe about the possibility of saving some of the content but its a lost cause. 

Now, look here. Snake followed my link and had a look at the antics of you and your hacks. You nitwits are so used to a controlled environment that you can't keep your heads above water when the playing field is level.
You're called on your staged attempt to drum up business with the phony "Review" from a "customer" who should change his handle here to "Shill 1".  The days of the real salesman are gone. You guys are awful. Without mod controls over the threads you pollute your inexperience is all to evident.

What was your plan gonna be when I hit up Snake per your request and he's in full agreement with me...not with you? The stories about your guys being "Good friends" is a sales tactic. "Sales tactic" is synonymous with "Bullshit". Its simply not true.

Snake doesn't have anything to do with you. There are people between you. You're embarrassing yourself and to a degree, snake. This is real life here. Not like where you came from. Lies are a way of life for you and your kind. 
I won't divulge everything snake and I discussed in the privacy of the pm system we spoke over. I'm happy to give you a sneak peak, though. There isn't any context you have to concern yourself with but I'll set the stage. 

Snake followed the link to ugbb and the word he used to describe how you came across to him was "Shady". If you care to expose me as a liar or anything else I'll be here if you want to bring your close friend over here to set the record straight. I wouldn't stand for a guy like myself outright lying and putting words into the mouths of other men. 

You earn respect here, noob. The only thing you need to be important where you come from  is an active imagination. A rep built on nonsense is easily exposed here. That uncomfortable feeling in your tummy is you being on the business end of the cyber equivalent of being pantsed in front of all your classmates in junior high. Game...set....match.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm really enjoying how every person he's trying to climb on the back of to leach off their good name is coming out saying they don't support him in any way.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 28, 2021)

69nites said:


> I'm really enjoying how every person he's trying to climb on the back of to leach off their good name is coming out saying they don't support him in any way.


His pattern reminds me a little of how Naps was acting on meso when members were calling him out.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> What is it you're going on about? You're suggesting I reach out to a few Admins from SG? First of all, there was 1 Admin at SG? "A ton of admins reach out to you"? Are you clear on what an Administrator is? You'll pretty much say anything in an attempt to deflect or to pretend that you're someone you obviously aren't. You don't even know the lingo?
> 
> What you "aren't" is an experienced Community member. How long have you been around? Pretty easy to tell a guy who has been around and a guy pretending to be a longtime member who in reality is a brand new penny who is only amongst us to try and fill his pockets. You wandered off into a neighborhood that's a little to rough for you. You'd starve if you had to count on what you bring to the table on boards you can't manipulate. Meso and ugbb? You'd have one eye on the "Help Wanted" section on Craigs list looking for a lawn or 2 to mow. Honestly...where did you come from? What boards.
> 
> ...



That was so cute. The amount of effort, Comical. 

But yes, admins, PLURAL, from SG, use us. 

I guess we are having mixed reactions, because what I heard from the owners, was Snake didn’t describe this as “shady” what so ever on my end.

Uncomfortable feeling? I look forward to these comments, you’re one funny dude. Should of went into the business of comedy, epically since muscle doesn’t seem to be your thing, judging by your back shot. 

Toss out personal insults, you’ll get them back. You aren’t special because you used to be a !”reseller”! of stim kits for a couple hundred profit. 

Toodle-oo.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow just wow  @Tazz, you got played man. Why not man up and admit you are just a fake and then just take you and your fellow shills with you and just leave this board forever. That would be the best route to take.

Otherwise I believe the mods here will show you the door if you don't make that move and disappear as continuing your act here is only going to make your life a lot harder.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> That was so cute. The amount of effort, Comical.
> 
> But yes, admins, PLURAL, from SG, use us.
> 
> ...


You aren't wanted here. Your shady practices aren't wanted here, your bullshit isn't wanted here. Everyone sees through it. Now scurry off and peddle your shitty wares elsewhere.

You provide nothing good for this community so fuck off.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> That was so cute. The amount of effort, Comical.
> 
> But yes, admins, PLURAL, from SG, use us.
> 
> ...


Ben actually has a long standing reputation like you pretend to have. Every name you've used to try to use as a ref to gain respect have not been willing to vouch for you or been outright negative about you.

Ben can go on any board and immediately have respect. The only respect you've ever had is respect you paid for.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> That was so cute. The amount of effort, Comical.
> 
> But yes, admins, PLURAL, from SG, use us.
> 
> ...


Why not have your white knight come stick up for you? Rick Rock is always welcome. For the last time SG is offline and has been for 4 years. What the fuck don't you understand about that? What the fuck is a stim kit?
Where the fuck did they get you? They took you out of the classroom way to soon. Its clear with the words you use incorrectly that you are brand new to this whole thing. You were thrown to the wolves at meso. Still sore I assume?
How many handles are you working with? You're Spaz at anabolex and Tazz at a few places. Its gonna be nice to get your marching orders and get back where its safe.

Looks like you listen to some things your taught. You didn't give up any of your info or where you live. In our pm's I offered to help you go legit and put some distance between yourself and the thieves you're running with now. 
I get hard fantasizing about seeing the look on your face when it registers that you really fucked up. Drugbuyers.com..the original one. Senor Garza tried recruiting a few of us to keep the mexrxonline scam out of San Ysidro going. He had that look when he realized we came to collect what he stole and not partner up.
That was 2002? Long time ago. Some things never get old. Seems like yesterday. There are consequences to your actions, young man.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Why not have your white knight come stick up for you? Rick Rock is always welcome. For the last time SG is offline and has been for 4 years. What the fuck don't you understand about that? What the fuck is a stim kit?
> Where the fuck did they get you? They took you out of the classroom way to soon. Its clear with the words you use incorrectly that you are brand new to this whole thing. You were thrown to the wolves at meso. Still sore I assume?
> How many handles are you working with? You're Spaz at anabolex and Tazz at a few places. Its gonna be nice to get your marching orders and get back where its safe.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, on that Meso thread, that wasn’t actually RickRock. He had no idea about that thread, I reached out to him. He’s one of my reps. But that was not him, nor does he type or talk like that. 

We actually have no idea who that was… 

Also, Tazz is my only handle, again. The assumptions. I know SG is offline. Again, the assumptions. All your doing here is stirring the pot, and ruining business for your “friend”. 

Stim kit=Serostim kit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Believe it or not, on that Meso thread, that wasn’t actually RickRock. He had no idea about that thread, I reached out to him. He’s one of my reps. But that was not him, nor does he type or talk like that.
> 
> We actually have no idea who that was…
> 
> ...


Go away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

Man Tazz obviously your not to liked around here .. stop being slapped around like a stooge and just go .. This is the opposite of the type of board  your used to ... We have seen your kind tons of times and your also not as slick as u may think u are .. Mayb in your adventures of scummyness U fool a few newbs but that’s not gonna happen here .. unless u enjoy getting the shit kicked out of you daily by guys that really enjoy doing that I would just pack up my bullshit and slither away to a more unsuspecting board .. I have seen some scammers in my day but you come across extra scummy and untrustworthy.. If you choose to stay contribute like a regular member if that’s something your incapable off then don’t let the door kick u too hard in your narrow ass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

Im also big on pictures post a pick Tazz


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey @Tazz ?

A little advice buddy… you apparently had it good on those pay-to-rape source forums. Did you realize when you branched out to MESO and also here that these forums aren’t source boards? We don’t fawn all over freebies and jerk you off to be our bestie. 

Oh and MESO and UGBB are Google indexed so keep bumping this thread. The more clicks it gets the faster it rises to the top of Google. That can’t be good for business. The noobs just have to search “1-Stop Domestic Shop” and they can read all about your “shady” practices. 

I am CERTAIN Snake doesn’t want to be opened up to this kind of attention. All that because you thought we’re collectively retarded enough to purchase Snake’s test with a “small” (fuck, it’s barely noticeable) markup. Spoiler: it’s a 50% markup.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2021)

Tazz has had enough lol .. it was just getting fun too


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tazz has had enough lol .. it was just getting fun too


Right when all the big guns were coming out in force...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Tazz has had enough lol .. it was just getting fun too


Boooo I was hoping he'd stick to his guns and keep going too.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 29, 2021)

Tazz said:


>


Hey Tazz can I share you popcorn, this a interesting thread!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Het Tazz can I share you popcorn, this a interesting thread!!


The dude has been a train wreck from the start.
At least for the people that supposedly got his samples, they got good gear.
I wouldn't touch this guy with @Send0 s dick. 
Prices are way too high and the way he acts he reminds me of naps.  You can't trust your personal info in the hands of this guy IMO.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 29, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> The dude has been a train wreck from the start.
> At least for the people that supposedly got his samples, they got good gear.
> I wouldn't touch this guy with @Send0 s dick.
> Prices are way too high and the way he acts he reminds me of naps.  You can't trust your personal info in the hands of this guy IMO.


Who would you touch with @Send0 dick???.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Who would you touch with @Send0 dick???.


I'll circle back to you on that one.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2021)

Let this be a lesson for newer members .. These types are alive and well on all boards . They think they are predators but in actuality they are the easiest prey of them all.. They come out of no where boosting about how good or free the gear they got when no one knows who the fuck they even are .. I know it doesn’t matter how long a guy has been around to and extent but in real life it matters . Trust the guys that have been around decades and have seen everytype of scum scammer the boards can bring .. to be honest the most dangerous scammers are the ones that have been around for decades .. It’s a dangerous game we play .. I will only trust my own personal source and that’s it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I'll circle back to you on that one.


What are you jen psaki


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What are you jen psaki


----------



## BiigDawg (Oct 1, 2021)

This has been a super interesting read. I went from "why is everyone bullying this guy" to "oh damn they're all right huh" over the course of 8 pages. IK nobody gives a fuck about my opinion around here yet but y'all are some real ones, without a thread like this I'd never have suspected this guy was a less than smart choice. Thanks guys 🙏


----------



## 69nites (Oct 1, 2021)

BiigDawg said:


> This has been a super interesting read. I went from "why is everyone bullying this guy" to "oh damn they're all right huh" over the course of 8 pages. IK nobody gives a fuck about my opinion around here yet but y'all are some real ones, without a thread like this I'd never have suspected this guy was a less than smart choice. Thanks guys 🙏


When you've been around long enough, these guys are real easy to spot.


----------

